# Codesys 3 Grundsatzfragen



## Maagic7 (9 Dezember 2017)

Einen guten Tag an alle CodeSys Spezialisten.

Ich komme eher aus dem Siemenslager, habe aber bis 2011 auch mit CodeSys 2.3 und den Ifm Mobilsteuerung gearbeitet.
Ich beabsichtige jetzt, mehr in Codesys 3 einzusteigen.

Mein grundsätzliches Problem ist erst mal nicht das Programmieren sondern die Produktphilosophie!!!

TwinCat, Wago E-Cocpit, die Bosch Rexroth ... Softwaren basieren alle auf CodeSys3,
ich muss aber anscheinend immer die richtige Version des Steuerungsherstellers haben!

D.h. müsste ich Beckhoff, Wago 750 und die Rexroth Steuerung programmieren, müsste ich auch irgendwie alle
3 Softwaren installieren !???

Ist das so?
Oder kann ich die Standard Codesys 3 von 3S verwenden und die entsprechenden PLC Frameworks für 
die verschiedenen PLCs nachinstallieren. (es ist kein Problem falls diese extra gekauft werden müssen)

(ich hab das mit der Codesys 3.5 mal probiert. Mehr als die Runtime für den Raspberry hab ich leider nicht auf die Reihe bekommen)


----------



## oliver.tonn (9 Dezember 2017)

Ja, Du musst Dir jeweils von den SPS-Herstellern die Version besorgen (Sind bei einigen Herstellern kostenlos). Der Aufbau von V3 ist ganz anders als der von V2, dort hätte es teilweise ausgereicht die entsprechende Targetdatei zu installieren, bei V3 ist das aber nicht so einfach möglich, zumal z.B. Beckhoff bei TwinCAT vom ursprünglichen Codesys fast keinen Stein mehr auf dem Anderen gelassen hat und Visual Studio als Entwicklungsumgebung einsetzt. Der Hersteller von Codesys  (3S) bietet allerdings für manche SPSen eigene Runtimes an und dann kannst Du diese zusammen mit dem nativen Codesys nutzen.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## Roland Wagner (11 Dezember 2017)

Erst einmal vorweg: Ich bin von 3S-Smart Software Solutions, dem Hersteller von CODESYS.

Wir haben CODESYS V3 bewusst so designed, dass man es vergleichsweise einfach erweitern kann. Einfach deshalb, weil CODESYS in ganz unterschiedlichen Branchen für ganz verschiedene Aufgabenstellungen eingesetzt wird (z. B. Factory Automation, aber in mobilen Maschinen, in der Gebäudeautomation etc.). Damit das möglich ist, haben wir CODESYS auf eine Plattform ("CODESYS Automation Platform") aufgesetzt, die zum Einen uns die Entwicklung des Tools erleichtert, aber auch unseren großen OEM-Kunden die Möglichkeit gibt, eigene Plug-In-Komponenten zu entwickeln und zu integrieren. Aufgrund der technologischen Basis kann man den Spieß auch umdrehen und CODESYS in eigene .net-basierte Oberflächen integrieren. Das war zwar nicht der ursprüngliche Gedanke, ist aber möglich. Und so kommt es, dass einige unserer großen OEM-Kunden CODESYS mehr angepasst haben, als wir uns das gewünscht hätten. Aber das sind die Kunden - und die haben erst einmal recht! 

Um wieder ein wenig zurück zur Einheitlichkeit zu kommen, haben wir seit einiger Zeit Standard-Plattformen ausgeguckt, die wir selbst mit SoftSPSen zur Steuerung machen. Die werden dann wieder mit Standard-CODESYS projektiert, egal, ob sie z. B. mit Windows oder Linux ausgelegt sind (siehe https://store.codesys.com/systeme.html?___store=default&___from_store=en). Dass dieses Konzept gut ankommt, haben wir gerade erfahren: Wir haben dafür den diesjährigen Automation Award bekommen (https://wirautomatisierer.industrie.de/automationaward/systeme/).

Um auf die Frage zurückzukommen:


> Oder kann ich die Standard Codesys 3 von 3S verwenden und die entsprechenden PLC Frameworks für die verschiedenen PLCs nachinstallieren. (es ist kein Problem falls diese extra gekauft werden müssen)


Für die genannten Anbieter geht es leider nicht durch reine Nachinstallation. Prinzipiell aber sehr wohl: So wie in CODESYS V2.3 gibt es auch in V3 die sogenannten Gerätebeschreibungen - natürlich direkt beim jeweiligen Anbieter, meist im Lieferumfang des Geräts oder zum Download von deren Webseite. Dann kann man mit einer CODESYS-Installation verschiedene Geräte unterschiedlicher Hersteller projektieren. Genauso machen wir es auch mit den oben genannten SoftSPS-Systemen.

Übrigens hat die eingangs erläuterte Modularität einfach den riesigen Vorteil, dass man z. B. die Verwaltungsoberfläche für die SoftSPS-Systeme einfach nachinstallieren kann, genauso wie andere Zusatztools, die den Leistungsumfang von CODESYS erweitern. Damit verlässt man aber den Standard nicht, sondern erweitert nur den bestehenden Funktionsumfang.

Ich hoffe, diese Erläuterungen tragen ein wenig zur Klarheit und zum Verständnis bei.


----------

